# BBC 2 8pm 13th May (yes thats tonight)



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Bill odie investigates all the animals and plants that have emigrated here and/or been released in to our environment and flourished. So should make for some interesting watching...


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh thanks for that! ... i shall tune my TV into BBC2 now!  [while i do assigments!]


----------



## Smurfinator (Aug 13, 2009)

I will be watching this cheers :2thumb:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

and me!


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

he said nipple!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I really enjoyed that some interesting observations and comments.


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

last week's one was good as well. nice little series from Bill and good to see him back.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

huh aye what??????


What was last weeks?


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

last week's was frights and delights. snakes were #2 on the frights list! top was the brown rat.

he mentioned that movement and texture plays a big part in what we find frightening, even if the animal is harmless. also, being nocturnal is a factor too - fright was moth, delight was butterfly.


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

fOR ENYONE THAT MISSED IT :no1:

BBC iPlayer - Bill Oddie's Top 10: Aliens


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

Bugger, I missed last weeks. I do like Bill Oddie I liked him on Spring / Autumn watch. Just not the same anymore lol


----------



## BISH9098 (Apr 16, 2010)

missed the last weeks but managed to see the alien episode. Quite intresting good to see Bill back again!


----------



## angelserz (Apr 15, 2010)

Marinam2 said:


> Bill odie investigates all the animals and plants that have emigrated here and/or been released in to our environment and flourished. So should make for some interesting watching...


Now wathicng this on bbc iPlayer for anyone interested...

BBC iPlayer - Bill Oddie's Top 10: Aliens


----------



## angelserz (Apr 15, 2010)

JUJU said:


> Bugger, I missed last weeks. I do like Bill Oddie I liked him on Spring / Autumn watch. Just not the same anymore lol


You czn watch it here 
BBC iPlayer - Bill Oddie's Top 10: Aliens
lol


----------

